# Tarty Vs Gentoo Round 2, Fight!!

## tarty

Bueno, instalo todo el gentoo, compilo el kernel, configuro el grub y a reiniciar, y....... TURURU

Al final no cree la particion de boot y lo instale todo en un dir como me recomendateis y no sa quejao, pero en el grub selecciono el gentoo y tururu, meto el kernel en un disquete pa que lea el kernel de ahi y luego monte la particion como / (root) y tururu pruebo a meter el lilo (tenia metido el mandrake en las mismas particiones y arrancaba) y tururu, y me empiezo a desesperar.

El resultado es siempre el mismo: se reinicia. 

Si alguien se ha visto en una situaciuon parecida alguna vez agradeceria sus perlas de sabidurida.

----------

## PollO

¿Que error te devuelve esactamente ? ¿has metido soporte en el kernel para devfs?

----------

